# Alternatives for Al-Ko shock absorbers



## bonviveur (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of any equivalent shock absorbers to the Al-Ko 282251 AMC Blue that would fit a Fiat Ducato motorhome chassis. I am going around in circles trying not to be held to ransom over a replacement pair.The bush takes a 13mm bolt. Many thanks in hope guys 'n gals


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2010)

i will be looking out for any replies as i also got the al ko chassis.
did you get onto alko for a price ? just a thought.
tony


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

What price have you been quoted?


----------



## bigboack (Feb 2, 2010)

I too shall be watching this with great interest. How much and any different kinds,Ie uprated shockers or anything else.


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 3, 2010)

*al-ko*



tony said:


> i will be looking out for any replies as i also got the al ko chassis.
> did you get onto alko for a price ? just a thought.
> tony



sorry - now found your note tony - Al-Ko want £114 each - but as its better to replace both £228 plus £8 delivery

best price from Brownhills - £122+

My problem is finding the same spec - its out there but masquerading as what I do not know


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 3, 2010)

I might be being a bit thick here and please correct me if I'm wrong but shocks are sold in pairs so if you have been quoted £114 its most likely for a pair.

Unless there is something special about the AMC then ALKO's blue are about £66 a pair and easily available from many places including Halfords.
Alko Shock Absorbers Blue from Halfords Price £69.99


----------



## johnnerontheroad (Feb 3, 2010)

ALKO blue are £84 a pair on their web site AL-KO KOBER Ltd Shock Absorbers so it looks like Halfords are cheaper.

Dave


----------



## bigboack (Feb 3, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I might be being a bit thick here and please correct me if I'm wrong but shocks are sold in pairs so if you have been quoted £114 its most likely for a pair.
> 
> Unless there is something special about the AMC then ALKO's blue are about £66 a pair and easily available from many places including Halfords.
> Alko Shock Absorbers Blue from Halfords Price £69.99



Blue I'm told areonly for caravans, Have a look at this site they have a live web assistant and he told me they are the black ones for motorhomes priced a a pair.
Al-Ko Octagon Caravan Shock Absorbers
Let me know if its any help.


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dont confuse caravan and motorhome*



biggirafe said:


> I might be being a bit thick here and please correct me if I'm wrong but shocks are sold in pairs so if you have been quoted £114 its most likely for a pair.
> 
> Unless there is something special about the AMC then ALKO's blue are about £66 a pair and easily available from many places including Halfords.
> Alko Shock Absorbers Blue from Halfords Price £69.99



Be it not for me to say you are thick Sir - but they are actually sold individually - although it is always recommended that both are replaced at the same time. Also go back to my part number - that is for a Motor Home - and yes they do come in the same colours of red, blue green and black according to axle weight. Halfords sell caravan ones where Blues are rated at 900-1300kg. I have done my homework and have also spoken at length with Al-Ko
as I almost bought those by mistake. Unfortunately I am still no further forward but I hope we are all learning about Al-Ko Motorhome shock absorbers 
 and the mine field it is


----------



## bigboack (Feb 5, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> Be it not for me to say you are thick Sir - but they are actually sold individually - although it is always recommended that both are replaced at the same time. Also go back to my part number - that is for a Motor Home - and yes they do come in the same colours of red, blue green and black according to axle weight. Halfords sell caravan ones where Blues are rated at 900-1300kg. I have done my homework and have also spoken at length with Al-Ko
> as I almost bought those by mistake. Unfortunately I am still no further forward but I hope we are all learning about Al-Ko Motorhome shock absorbers
> and the mine field it is



We are all on this godforsaken planet to learn, We will all be learning up until the day we leave this godforsaken planet. So well done for doing your homework,So are you saying the ones on the website i suggested are for caravans or motorhomes!!


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 5, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> Be it not for me to say you are thick Sir - but they are actually sold individually - although it is always recommended that both are replaced at the same time. Also go back to my part number - that is for a Motor Home - and yes they do come in the same colours of red, blue green and black according to axle weight. Halfords sell caravan ones where Blues are rated at 900-1300kg. I have done my homework and have also spoken at length with Al-Ko
> as I almost bought those by mistake. Unfortunately I am still no further forward but I hope we are all learning about Al-Ko Motorhome shock absorbers
> and the mine field it is



Thats told me


----------



## maingate (Feb 5, 2010)

There are some things that should not be said on line.

Biggirafe (and Bigboack) might be thick but I think the news is better when it comes from family.

Thanks for the link to the shock absorber site, I have saved it. My van is a tag axle and the Kontiki`s are single axle, so there is quite a difference in weight. I did not know of the variation in shocks for the Alko until you posted it.

Thanks.


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> There are some things that should not be said on line.
> 
> Biggirafe (and Bigboack) might be thick but I think the news is better when it comes from family.
> 
> ...



Dear oh dear Maingate - please read all the correspondence. "Be it not for me..." was a response to "I may be thick..." and was said in good humour. My concern is now two fold - I wonder how many motorhomes are running around with light weight caravan Al-Ko shocks because of this confusion - my post has just prevented one being fitted yesterday and secondly  - without knowledge of perfectly adequate alternatives Al=Ko will retain a monopoly position and maintain their unacceptably, and un-necessarily, high prices


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 6, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Thats told me



 it was said with humour Mark - no malice intended - I never thought for a minute that you were confessing to being thick. I have spent the past month on this as my rig is off the road and I will re-iterate what I said to Maingate

My concern is now two fold - I wonder how many motorhomes are running around with light weight caravan Al-Ko shocks because of this confusion - my post has just prevented one being fitted yesterday and secondly - without knowledge of perfectly adequate alternatives Al=Ko will retain a monopoly position and maintain their unacceptably, and un-necessarily, high prices. I have now written to Koni and Monro to see if they can help
BTW - if you want to fit one rather than a pair it really is no problem - my reasoning was that as they were both the originals if one failed after ten years the other might not be too far behind so have them both done and start with a balance pair - that was when I too thought that about £70 each was a fair price - in line with similar heavy duty shocks. The fight for a fair price goes on


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 6, 2010)

*Al-Ko Shocks - and more to come*

OK guys, particularly Biggirafe, Bigboack, Maingate Tony, Solent View et al - please accept that I have a sense of humour, sometimes sardonic but never malicious, which I am actually maintaining  as I wade through this mine field. There are two distinct sets of Al-Ko shocks - The Octagon Series 601204-7. The 204 green is up to 900kg single axle, 205 blue 900-1300 and red 1300-1800 and are for caravans and trailers as stated on the Al-Ko.co.uk website under shock absorbers. 

Oddly, the Black mentioned by Bigboack and shown on the Busy Outdoors.Com - articles and reviews for the great outdoors web site is no longer shown by Al-Ko on their site.  I have written to the Live assistant on this site asking for clarification and dimensions (including the all important 13mm internal bush size) as at first sight they would appear suitable as their stated rating is shown as up 1800-4000kg. 

However on Al-Ko's site under Vehicle Technology > Automotive > Axle Technology > Shock Absorbers  you will find motorhomes shocks - a black one and a blue one but they they don't show the ratings!!   However Technical support at Al-Ko have told me, from my VIN, that  the AMC range 282251,2, 3 are for Motorhomes and that I need the Blue, 282251. I will be speaking to them again on Monday to clarify the situation re 601207 and where on their web site can I find the mysterious AMC series.

There are those that say that me being described as a cross between a Terrier and a Rotweiller is not a million miles from the truth  - it's not over yet and I will, as they say, keep you posted


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2010)

HaHaHa bonviveur, we had you worried there!

Nobody will have taken you seriously as we are all as mad as a box of frogs. We got one over on you, so you owe all injured parties a beer or three if we ever meet.


----------



## bonviveur (Feb 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> HaHaHa bonviveur, we had you worried there!
> 
> Nobody will have taken you seriously as we are all as mad as a box of frogs. We got one over on you, so you owe all injured parties a beer or three if we ever meet.



Plus je connais les hommes et les chiens
Plus j'aime les grenouilles


----------



## bigboack (Feb 6, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> Plus je connais les hommes et les chiens
> Plus j'aime les grenouilles



We still love ya bonviveur. Keep us informed about the shockers.


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2010)

I havent a clue what you said mate.

My bit of French was on a toilet wall in France and I liked the sound of it.

It makes me sound like an interlektual or summat.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 6, 2010)

bonviveur said:


> it was said with humour Mark - no malice intended - I never thought for a minute that you were confessing to being thick. I have spent the past month on this as my rig is off the road and I will re-iterate what I said to Maingate
> 
> My concern is now two fold - I wonder how many motorhomes are running around with light weight caravan Al-Ko shocks because of this confusion - my post has just prevented one being fitted yesterday and secondly - without knowledge of perfectly adequate alternatives Al=Ko will retain a monopoly position and maintain their unacceptably, and un-necessarily, high prices. I have now written to Koni and Monro to see if they can help
> BTW - if you want to fit one rather than a pair it really is no problem - my reasoning was that as they were both the originals if one failed after ten years the other might not be too far behind so have them both done and start with a balance pair - that was when I too thought that about £70 each was a fair price - in line with similar heavy duty shocks. The fight for a fair price goes on



Hay no worries mate, my retort was also in jest. Maingate is quite correct we are more than a little madon this site and you learn to have thick skin, luckly for me it comes easy 

I wish you luck in your hunt and do let us know WHEN you get the answer my MH runs on an ALKO chassis and shocks so its a subject close to my heart


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> I havent a clue what you said mate.
> 
> My bit of French was on a toilet wall in France and I liked the sound of it.
> 
> It makes me sound like an interlektual or summat.



I dont like men and their dogs

But I love Frogs!!.


Seems bonviveur will slip in seamlessy to the collective ramblings

channa


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2010)

The French do not like us because in the last war, they only finished fourth.


----------



## tony (Feb 6, 2010)

pray what have the french got to do with al-ko shocks ?
tony


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry Tony, a bit off topic there.

Just had to get a little dig in there because I used to travel through France and do not like the Parisiennes.


----------

